
Amazon Air plane crash - pilots said they thought an accident was inevitable - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-air-pilots-labor-issues-2019-2
======
cmurf
This is not news, in that this form of exploitation is common in aviation as
well as other industries. The benefactor of cost cutting has successfully
shifted the risk onto other parties.

If there were a mandatory e.g. $100 million life insurance policy for the
pilots to be paid by the employer, it would raise the cost of accidents such
that the risk of hiring inexperienced, poorly trained, or simply overworked
pilots, wouldn't be worth it.

There is always another pilot who will take the job, who won't complain about
an extra hour, who will willingly lie about working past regulatory max hours,
because they have to put food on the table. And some cost cutter will
indirectly calculate that the cost of an accident is just part of the cost of
doing business, so keep on cost cutting. Occasional accidents are fine. Same
as many other industries.

------
craftyguy
> The cause of the crash is still unknown.

Right, and until that is known, anything written about it is just clickbait.

~~~
astrodust
The article gives context.

------
kevin_b_er
From what I'm reading, Amazon treated, through layers of shell and
subcontracting corporations, the pilots like they treat their warehouse
workers?

> According to their union contracts, ABX and Atlas Air pilots have not
> received a raise in nearly a decade.

In order for Amazon to work, they must treat the employees like dirt. Underpay
them, overwork them.

> "You have a bunch of pilots that were not happy to begin with, and now you
> see the company willfully and intentionally disenfranchising them and trying
> to basically crush or limit their careers going forward," Wells, the
> president of Teamsters Local 1224, said. "And that's never a good
> environment to work in, especially with pilots or with the kind of work that
> we do."

This is firmly in line with what you can expect as an underling of Amazon for
anything but a software engineer, who are treated like dogs too but at least
they're paid for it.

------
danielfoster
This article has no real content. What's the difference between these sort of
speculative "no news" articles and supermarket tabloids?

~~~
astrodust
This comment has no real content. What's the difference between these sort of
cranky "no substance" comments and YouTube's usual offerings?

